# Help with cleaning a fry tank



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

What would be best to put in the tank with guppie fry and platy fry. i have about 15 altogether (although everytime i count it changes up and down lol) At present they are in a 64 litre tank with a couple of baby tiny snails that appeared from no where (must be the plants from the store)
Could i put a small pleco in or shrimp, or am i best just to keep cleaning it myself. Just to add too, i have put sand in the tank instead if gravel, as i am using a baster to clean it up.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I hear the easiest way to keep a fry tank clean, is to just use a bare bottom tank, and clean the bottom with a siphon. A shrimp would be OK, and wouldn't hurt fry, but it won't clean walls. Plecos might eat your fry and they don't clean the bottom.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

ty. i have two ghosts shrimps in my tropical tank,so just debating wether to try it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

BUBBLES said:


> What would be best to put in the tank with guppie fry and platy fry. i have about 15 altogether (although everytime i count it changes up and down lol) At present they are in a 64 litre tank with a couple of baby tiny snails that appeared from no where (must be the plants from the store)
> Could i put a small pleco in or shrimp, or am i best just to keep cleaning it myself. Just to add too, i have put sand in the tank instead if gravel, as i am using a baster to clean it up.





bmlbytes said:


> I hear the easiest way to keep a fry tank clean, is to just use a bare bottom tank, and clean the bottom with a siphon. A shrimp would be OK, and wouldn't hurt fry, but it won't clean walls. Plecos might eat your fry and they don't clean the bottom.


BUB: IMHO bml is correct that a bare bottom tank with siphoning is the way to go.

A few snails are a good sign in a guppy fry tank.

If you have a bunch of snails and/or deleterious material on the bottom and sides more frequent WC's (like 90% daily or bi-daily) are appropriate.

A bristlenose pleco will not eat the fry and will clean the bottom
BUT
IMHO the fry are better off in a tank by themselves.

TR


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

In my fry tank I just threw in a big big couple plants and feed them every few days they water is clean even with the almost completely clogged up filter aslong as you have plants you really dont have to worry about much.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks will need to redo things then. they fry are getting bigger and so are the snails, every time we look we see new tiny snails lol. cheeky arnt they.


----------

